# Chargeur macbook



## devinekicest (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour/soir à tous, mon chargeur macbook vient de rendre l'ame àpres 3 semaines d'utilisation.
Mon macbook vient du refurb, pour le changement de mon chargeur faut que je me retourne vers l'applestore ou un revendeur mac?

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

Si &#231;a n'a pas chang&#233;, la garantie d'Apple sera appliqu&#233;e par n'importe quel Apple Center, mais tu peux appeler le service clients d'Apple France aux Ulis pour en avoir confirmation.


----------



## devinekicest (23 Novembre 2006)

Ok je vais les appeller demain matin.

merci de ta reponse rapide.


----------

